# Brain fog



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

I feel miserable with this brain fog, feeling like I'm not all there and feel like my head is heavy. And now I have to stay in front of a computer for 5 hours for school which helps nothing.

Any ideas on how to help with this brain fog to go away?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

I think exercise helps, I went for a walk yesterday, today I feel a lot more alert


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

Legitlex_ said:


> I feel miserable with this brain fog, feeling like I'm not all there and feel like my head is heavy. And now I have to stay in front of a computer for 5 hours for school which helps nothing.
> 
> Any ideas on how to help with this brain fog to go away?


Can you remember anything which may have triggered you?

Over the years I've learned that brain fog is one of the ways our mind protects itself, and often being triggered will bring up this response. It'll probably ease over time but it's very helpful if you can work out why it happened in the first place. So next time you have some valuable information to get onto it much quicker..

Are you anxious as well? Being anxious can also be a sign of being triggered.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

^^ Supplements can help, but they won't stop brain fog.


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks all means much


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

hightimer said:


> No they probably won't. But sometimes help goes a long way.


Yeah.. but you'll never make it to the end.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

No no.. all I'm saying is.. supplements/help won't 'retrain your brain'. That bits up to you. Don't try and avoid it (and hope supplements is all you need), b/c self understanding is a very important part of 'the journey'&#8230;. you don't buy that in a pill!


----------

